# Murcia, Cartagena



## DROOBY

Hi folks wife and i are over in october. Looking for a long term rental in cartagena area. Seems to be quite alot of good deals on the polaris world resorts for rental. Anyone got any thoughts on this area for new familys seems to be a good shot for new businesses.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## SunnySpain

Hi there,

I am not intending to put you off your dream move, but we have friends that have been to Murcia, they tried it to see if they would like to live there permanently, but they left after a few months saying the place was awful

As for Polaris World properties, they don't sell them cheap without a good reason and whilst there will be many apartments next to a golf course in the middle of nowhere for a reasonable rent, you might be better off looking elsewhere for a rental property.

Business wise, I would have no idea on the subject as the closest we have been to Murcia, would be Almeria - we were not that much impressed either

Are you set on on Murcia or would you consider near Valencia for example ?

As many expats say its quite lovely living on the coast North of Valencia

Regards, Dave 
Always glad to help, if I can


----------



## Pasanada

Hi!

I may be of help here as I live close to the Murcian border.

Murcia is fast becoming a popular area due to expats wanting to escape the concrete urbs in neighbouring Alicante Province (Communidad de Valencia) There are lovely seaside towns that seems to attract expats of amny nationalities (San Pedro del Pinatar, Los Alcacarez and the ancient port town of Cartagena) However, I would research this area in more detail. There is due to be a new airport constructed at Corvera (near the provincial City of Murcia) which I believe, if local press is to be believed, will take away alot of air traffic from the military airport of San Javier on the Mar Menor.

Personally, I wouldn't touch a property from any major companies such as Polaris, Atlas or Parador. Find an area you like, and walk around to see if there are properties with a "Se Vende" (for sale) sign on them. How good is your Spanish as you'll find Murcia is still predominantly Spanish with fewer expats than the Costa Blanca, for instance. ALWAYS appoint a solicitor with an excellent reputation!! NEVER believe the "bar room laywers" i.e. expats, who tell you many stories about buying properties, knowing reputable "estate agents" and that buying and running a business is a doddle! It's not, it's hard work with no guarantees (as with any business worldwide!)

As for days away, Mula is a beautiful town with the Banos de Mula approx 5kms away (this happens to be my fav place to unwind and enjoy the Roman baths, please let me know if you want contact details) Murcia City is another wonderful place to visit, the Tourist Board for the Murcian Province provide details of events and places to visit. Cartagena, a military port that dates back to......well, a long way back, is a definate place to visit. Again, there is a website available (and in English I believe) for cultural events (this time of year, there are free concerts, flamenco shows and normally huge, free Paella's for the general public to enjoy!) Cartagena is very much Spanish with a large Moroccan community. Would you be looking at learning/improving your Spanish skills?

Overall, there is heaps going on in Murcia and its my second fav province after Andalucia. My only bit of advice is to visit the area a few times, get a feel for the place and if you're looking to open a business, let me know as I have a Spanish contact (a legal SL company) who help people like you. Please don't leave common sense at the airport!

Please PM me if you need further info, I'm in Spain again in 3 weeks time (until mid October), I will be able to help if you need anything else.


----------



## Lorr Hunt

DROOBY said:


> Hi folks wife and i are over in october. Looking for a long term rental in cartagena area. Seems to be quite alot of good deals on the polaris world resorts for rental. Anyone got any thoughts on this area for new familys seems to be a good shot for new businesses.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy



Hiya Andy,
My partner has a 3 bedroom luxury villa on the Hacienda Golf resort in Fuente Alamo that is about 20 minutes away from Cartagena. It has its own private pool, 3 bedrooms etc etc (I have just put a post on here). We can send you some pictures if you would be interested.
What sort of new business were you thinking about setting up????
Lorraine


----------



## XTreme

Murcia is the only Spanish province I don´t particularly like. We rented near Cartagena for a few months and buying there was never an option.

I don´t know about Mula and the town itself, but everytime I drive past there on the motorway, there´s a terrible smell. Could just be the hot air expelled from the expats there though.

Regarding rentals, I do have a German client who has a property rental business covering the Costa Blanca South and the Costa Calida....so just PM me if you want their details.


----------



## SteveHall

I know the area well. Cartagena is most definitely not expatshire but a friend of both Pasanada and I (Beastess - long story) is the font of all knowledge. See Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info

Purely personal, I would not touch Polaris World with a barge-pole - IMHO it is an overpriced Butlins but I am sure many others love it. To be in an expat "camp" 24/7 would kill me. Not being able to drive I'd find it claustrophobic. 

I am most interested in why you should think it a particularly good place to start a business. I have thought long and hard and I can see nothing specific. 

I think there is going to be a property crash par excellence in this area - there is far too much 2nd home on high mortgages of identical build and design. Historically these have been classic causes for price crashes. Other areas further up the coast like Doña Pepa, Los Montesinos and Gran Alacant are also under my microscope. I get distress properties coming at me daily and some of the prices people are asking in private for these areas lead me to believe that a big bang my be sooner than some think. 

Sterling have collapsed today - they were a major Scandi carrier into San Javier so that's not good news for the area either. 

The idea of renting to start with as always is IMHO the absolute best idea. You can pick up fantastic value this year. Good Luck


----------



## Pasanada

XTreme said:


> I don´t know about Mula and the town itself, but everytime I drive past there on the motorway, there´s a terrible smell. Could just be the hot air expelled from the expats there though.


As a regular visitor to the Banos de Mula, I cannot say I've once noticed ANY smells....as for saying it's from expats, you will find there are NO expats whenever I've visited, only Spaniards visit the baths. To make that assumption is plain silly.

Steve, yes, Beastess is the guru of life in and around Cartagena.....maybe we need her expertise on this forum?


----------



## XTreme

Pasanada said:


> As a regular visitor to the Banos de Mula, I cannot say I've once noticed ANY smells....as for saying it's from expats, you will find there are NO expats whenever I've visited, only Spaniards visit the baths. To make that assumption is plain silly.


I know about half a dozen Expats living there....and they tell me there´s quite a few more there.
Can´t really say if they smell or not.....never sniffed them.


----------



## Pasanada

Well, I can catagorically say I've never come across this species of expat (or any expat) in the Banos de Mula......I'm the only expat in the village!!!  LOL

As for Mula itself, I'm sure there are some lurking about the town....


----------



## XTreme

Pasanada said:


> Well, I can catagorically say I've never come across this species of expat (or any expat) in the Banos de Mula......I'm the only expat in the village!!!  LOL
> 
> As for Mula itself, I'm sure there are some lurking about the town....


I think you´ve got my sense of humour sussed now Pasanada....I didn´t have much time to demonstrate it before my banning a few months ago.
Fortunately my good friend Stravinsky saw that justice was served so I´ve been reinstated!


----------



## Pasanada

Well, if you're a naughty boy, then you deserve punishing, however, as I'm unaware of your past misdemeanours, it's not for me to comment.

PS They all say they're innocent!!! 


*Runs*


----------



## XTreme

Pasanada said:


> Well, if you're a naughty boy, then you deserve punishing,


What´s the best time for me to call round? 

Actually it was one of the few times I wasn´t a naughty boy! 

To cut a long story short I built a website for somebody (I have an IT business here) who had been banned from this site in the past, and I got banned for being guilty by association.

Stravinsky got justice for me though! Top Man....but a bad haircut!


----------



## Pasanada

Sorry, I'm on a life long siesta!!!  I sold the torture dungeon to some chica's on a roundabout.....

Hmmmmmm the guilty by association excuse........I've got you sussed, MrX! 

Not seen Strav's haircut so wouldn't like to comment.....ahem....


----------



## XTreme

Pasanada said:


> Hmmmmmm the guilty by association excuse........I've got you sussed, MrX!
> 
> Not seen Strav's haircut so wouldn't like to comment.....ahem....


They tried to fit me up for the Guildford pub bombings as well....but I had an alibi as I was sniffing armpits in Mula at the time.

As for Stravinsky´s haircut....He´s got a stupid ponytail that looks as if he´s got a dead skunk hanging off the back of his head. Very unpleasant indeed!


----------



## Burriana Babs

Whoa my OH has a pony tail also and it does not look like that. Actually I like it gives me something to grab for in the dark and windy nights.


----------



## Pasanada

I have long hair and sometimes wear it in a ponytail......Xtreme, I believe you're Ponytailist and shall not tolerate your comments on this matter.....


----------



## XTreme

Pasanada said:


> I have long hair and sometimes wear it in a ponytail......Xtreme, I believe you're Ponytailist and shall not tolerate your comments on this matter.....


If that´s you in the avatar....I´m sure you´d look great in _anything_ Pasanada! 

I know you´re waiting for the French Maid punchline now.....but I´m too much of a gentleman and too shy around the ladies to even suggest such a thing. However....if there are any photos of such a thing I´d be pleased to review them....purely from an artistic standpoint of course. 

Oh dear.....when Stravinsky sees two valid Spain threads have degenerated into sleaze and ponytail-bashing I´m guaranteed to get the blame for it!


----------



## Pasanada

Getting back to the original question.......


----------



## SunnySpain

Pasanada said:


> I have long hair and sometimes wear it in a ponytail......Xtreme, I believe you're Ponytailist and shall not tolerate your comments on this matter.....


I once saw a pony without a tail, I asked the owner if it was normal and he just looked at me rather odd and replied in a deep scottish voice (nay), which I think is scottish for no - lol


----------



## Pasanada

Lol what are you like???

Xtreme, it is indeed me in the avatar 

Stravinsky is gonna tell us all off if we keep thread drifting........


----------



## lainsy

DROOBY said:


> Hi folks wife and i are over in october. Looking for a long term rental in cartagena area. Seems to be quite alot of good deals on the polaris world resorts for rental. Anyone got any thoughts on this area for new familys seems to be a good shot for new businesses.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


hi there we coming out on sat and we going to stay on a resort just till we look around and find somewhere permenant i shall let u no how we get on .. our resort looks tops cant wait .. its in murcia too


----------



## chris(madrid)

SunnySpain said:


> As for Polaris World properties, they don't sell them cheap without a good reason


Equally BE VERY wary of Marinador group developments. 

They've apparently a lot of unsold/rented properties - and have not fully landscaped due to lack of funds. They were on Spanish "investment" TV - are laying off staff. So the promised levels of "service" will not be there. 

Folk who've bought were complaining of living on a HUGE building site. 

A bit of a self re-enforcing spiral imo.


----------



## EP GAZZ

Well we are having a rethink after I sat down with good Spanish pals and told them I was looking in Murcia they rolled their eyes and jumped in.

To a man they advised it would be much better in San Juan or Gran Alacant and suggested Valencia area as well.

So we are reviewing.


----------



## Stravinsky

I go away for a few days and what happens
I get insulted by a man with an unfeasable welsh accent and a donkey as a pet.


----------



## XTreme

Stravinsky said:


> I go away for a few days and what happens
> I get insulted by a man with an unfeasable welsh accent and a donkey as a pet.


I hope you notice I'm on my best behaviour Jon.....in spite of being continually abused by that mad granny Pasanada! 

But I'd still stick up for her!


----------



## Stravinsky

XTreme said:


> But I'd still stick up for her!



Yes ......... I have a feeling you probably would


----------



## Pasanada

XTreme said:


> I hope you notice I'm on my best behaviour Jon.....in spite of being continually abused by that mad granny Pasanada!
> 
> But I'd still stick up for her!


Oi!!!! Moi, mad????? Ok, you have a point, I cannot deny that......but you're Welsh? You kept that VERY quiet........oh I can feel the sheep jokes coming on!!! 

PS Welcome back, Stravinsky, your absence was noted.....the Spanish section has gone downhill so I've hidden in the Dubai section.....I blame XTreme.....dum de dum de dum.....


----------



## Pasanada

EP GAZZ said:


> Well we are having a rethink after I sat down with good Spanish pals and told them I was looking in Murcia they rolled their eyes and jumped in.
> 
> To a man they advised it would be much better in San Juan or Gran Alacant and suggested Valencia area as well.
> 
> So we are reviewing.


I'm not sure why Murcia gets such negative publicity, I've Spanish friends from both Murcia and Valencia who speak highly of the Province.....and I love it too, not many expats to hide from in the hills of Mula! 

PS best Paella can be found in Corvera......ask the Spaniards who pack the place out every Sunday afternoon.....and not ONE expat (apart from me!  ) in the restaurant!


----------



## SteveHall

San Juan, Gran Alacant and expat Murcia are ALL very different places .....and Valencia even more so 

One of the reasons that expat Murcia gets such a bad rap is the hyped prices that people were sold on and now 35/40% reductions are the norm. 

Gran Alacant is another El Dorado urbanisation with 90%(?) expats and great beaches. San Juan is the exact opposite - very Spanish 

You pays your money and .......


----------



## EP GAZZ

SteveHall said:


> San Juan, Gran Alacant and expat Murcia are ALL very different places .....and Valencia even more so
> 
> One of the reasons that expat Murcia gets such a bad rap is the hyped prices that people were sold on and now 35/40% reductions are the norm.
> 
> Gran Alacant is another El Dorado urbanisation with 90%(?) expats and great beaches. San Juan is the exact opposite - very Spanish
> 
> You pays your money and .......


We I suppose need a transition environment and will be back in states after a couple of years
So it will be a private bi lingual school, some ex pat things nearby but not on top of us perhaps and in reality the proximity to a decent airport is key.


----------



## SteveHall

Depends what you mean by "decent" Valencia, Murcia and Alicante have flights into Madrid and London from where the world is your oyster. 

Newton College is close to Gran Alacant and I have good friends in Valencia who can advise of education there as they are also parents. Valencia itself is a big city (Spain's 3rd) so do not expect it to be like the sprawling expat urbanisations. ALSO REMEMBER that valenciano will be taught in some schools as well as castellano. A bridge too far? 

¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


----------



## XTreme

As Cartagena has been mentioned.....I should add that Carrefour Cartagena contains the most stunning assembly of Espanolas under one roof that you'll ever see!

From the roller skating chicas to the concession stands right up to the female security guards.......absolutely amazing!

Obviously there a few munters working there.....but thankfully they stick them out the warehouse so nobody sees them.


----------



## Pasanada

XTreme said:


> As Cartagena has been mentioned.....I should add that Carrefour Cartagena contains the most stunning assembly of Espanolas under one roof that you'll ever see!
> 
> From the roller skating chicas to the concession stands right up to the female security guards.......absolutely amazing!
> 
> Obviously there a few munters working there.....but thankfully they stick them out the warehouse so nobody sees them.


I use this Carrefour (Parque Mediterraneo) (better than the Torrevieja branch but not as good as the Dubai branch!) - can't say I've ever seen a devishly handsome expat....EVER!


----------



## Stravinsky

XTreme said:


> As Cartagena has been mentioned.....I should add that Carrefour Cartagena contains the most stunning assembly of Espanolas under one roof that you'll ever see!
> 
> From the roller skating chicas to the concession stands right up to the female security guards.......absolutely amazing!
> 
> Obviously there a few munters working there.....but thankfully they stick them out the warehouse so nobody sees them.


We've got some stunning road sweepers up this way


----------



## EP GAZZ

SteveHall said:


> Depends what you mean by "decent" Valencia, Murcia and Alicante have flights into Madrid and London from where the world is your oyster.
> 
> Newton College is close to Gran Alacant and I have good friends in Valencia who can advise of education there as they are also parents. Valencia itself is a big city (Spain's 3rd) so do not expect it to be like the sprawling expat urbanisations. ALSO REMEMBER that valenciano will be taught in some schools as well as castellano. A bridge too far?
> 
> ¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


Steve I have spent my entire career going in and out of airports all round the globe what I mean is somewhere I can reach most centres in Europe and without changing.
Hence Alicante I believe would offer that more than Murcia, as Murcia is military airport I presume they take precedent as well.
Language wise my daughter is almost fluent in French and has a good ear for language but really want her to learn castellano and not be diverted.
Is Newton College any good?
Not really looking for pure ex pat but equally a cave house 50 kms from anywhere is not our scene, its a two year gig before I relocate to So Cal


----------



## Pasanada

San Javier/Murcia airport IS indeed a military airport. Commercial flights resume in the afternoons and evenings. There is a new airport being built at Corvera which will soley handle commercial flights. Corvera is approx 20 minutes inland from San Javier airport.

HTH


----------



## SteveHall

EP GAZZ said:


> Steve I have spent my entire career going in and out of airports all round the globe what I mean is somewhere I can reach most centres in Europe and without changing.
> **Alicante is therefore the better bet.
> 
> Hence Alicante I believe would offer that more than Murcia, as Murcia is military airport I presume they take precedent as well.
> **Murcia at the moment has afternon/evening only civilian flights but with the new runway will become more like a conventional airport much like Rygge.
> 
> Language wise my daughter is almost fluent in French and has a good ear for language but really want her to learn castellano and not be diverted.
> **So be VERY careful where you go north of Torrevieja as valenciano is still widely taught.
> 
> Is Newton College any good?
> ** Yes, decent reputation but not in the same league as some of the top Costa del Sol schools.
> 
> Not really looking for pure ex pat but equally a cave house 50 kms from anywhere is not our scene, its a two year gig before I relocate to So Cal


** Anywhere within 15/20 kms from the coast almost from the French border to the Portugese border you will find expat enclaves. If you rule out the whole of Catalonia and most of the Valencian Community for the sake of yur daughter you still have plenty to go at!


----------



## arganoah

How can you slate Murcia so much. I have a beautiful finca with lovelly views. (Now near Polaris World) Yes there are some not so nice expat urbs but there are so many villages and open spaces to get away from the maddening crowd. If we want entertainment, it is there, if you want to be alone, at one with nature - we have it. Best of both worlds. 10 mins to mountains 10 mins to beach. No high rise hotels around Puerto de Mazarron. Strict building controls and no larger lout tourists. My idea of heaven

arganoah


----------



## jojo

arganoah said:


> How can you slate Murcia so much. I have a beautiful finca with lovelly views. (Now near Polaris World) Yes there are some not so nice expat urbs but there are so many villages and open spaces to get away from the maddening crowd. If we want entertainment, it is there, if you want to be alone, at one with nature - we have it. Best of both worlds. 10 mins to mountains 10 mins to beach. No high rise hotels around Puerto de Mazarron. Strict building controls and no larger lout tourists. My idea of heaven
> 
> arganoah



Its a generalisation and yes, wherever you go there will always be some nice little places that people find. So dont be upset by a few stereotypical comments! You're profile says you're from West Sussex BTW, thats where I used to live, in fact we still have a house in Worthing


Jo xxx


----------



## arganoah

*Small world*

Hi Jo

Thanks for the reply. What a small world. We are in Worthing too. Where abouts in Spain are you ?

Arganoah


----------



## jojo

arganoah said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Thanks for the reply. What a small world. We are in Worthing too. Where abouts in Spain are you ?
> 
> Arganoah



Worthing too???? LOL a very small world indeed, our Worthing house is on the Arundel Road, my husband commutes to England to work, so thats where he stays when he's there . In Spain we live in a small village close to Alhaurin de la Torre, which is Málaga, so we're over the other side from you. Funnily enough when I say to people we live near Málaga I think people get the impression of the airport and high rise buildings etc - but we live in the campo and its quiet and very pretty, lovely views etc - yet a 20 minute drive and we can be in Torremolinos "tourist watching" lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## arganoah

You are only 5 mins from us then !!!! We are down in Goring, off The Boulevard. We were living in spain for 4 years but had to come back temporarily for health reasons but as soon as our son leaves school, we are hoping to get back out. The winters are too long and too cold here. How is it working with commuting between spain and uk for work. Must be tiring. We are 5 mins from Alhama de Murcia and 2 mins from Polaris World. When we bought the place there was nothing around us but it is handy as they have a really good supermarket and open on Sundays and Fiestas, so cannot moan. We get out as often as we can, being restricted by the school holidays. Sounds as though your place is in a similar position to use i.e. in the country with peace, quiet and good views !!!

Arganoah


----------



## jojo

arganoah said:


> You are only 5 mins from us then !!!! We are down in Goring, off The Boulevard. We were living in spain for 4 years but had to come back temporarily for health reasons but as soon as our son leaves school, we are hoping to get back out. The winters are too long and too cold here. How is it working with commuting between spain and uk for work. Must be tiring. We are 5 mins from Alhama de Murcia and 2 mins from Polaris World. When we bought the place there was nothing around us but it is handy as they have a really good supermarket and open on Sundays and Fiestas, so cannot moan. We get out as often as we can, being restricted by the school holidays. Sounds as though your place is in a similar position to use i.e. in the country with peace, quiet and good views !!!
> 
> Arganoah



So is your son at Durrington High??? Mine was, but he was only there for a few months before we moved here - I have to say, he wasnt keen on it at all!!!?? Its suxh a big school and he was quite a shy, timid little chap - Spain has changed him dramatically tho. He goes to an international school here, where its quite small and really friendly. Its made all the difference to him and of course the wide open spaces, the freedom!!

As for hubby commuting, well yes he finds it tiring sometimes, but as he often points out, his brother commutes to London from Worthing evereyday and thats far worse. So he's fine with it. Gatwicks not far that end and Málagas not far from us this end

Jo xx


----------



## lofthouse

Seems to be a bit of negativity regarding this area, I like it ( as posted previously) and I am going out in April to try and view and finalise a rental for June for a 6 month stay, I am looking around the Alcazares area.
I notice the golf complexes do offer cheaper rentals with more value for your money, but this would not be for me.

Any contacts etc for rental properties would be much appreciated, I want some things in place for April when i land to sort things out

cheers

Ray


----------



## kiran4568

lofthouse said:


> Seems to be a bit of negativity regarding this area, I like it ( as posted previously) and I am going out in April to try and view and finalise a rental for June for a 6 month stay, I am looking around the Alcazares area.
> I notice the golf complexes do offer cheaper rentals with more value for your money, but this would not be for me.
> 
> Any contacts etc for rental properties would be much appreciated, I want some things in place for April when i land to sort things out
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ray




Hii

I have a reasonable 3 bedroom apartment in Murcia in a town called Mar de Cristal, its Near Los Belones and on the way towards La Manga / Cartagena.

Its maybe about 20-30 mins from San Javier Airport & 90 ish mins from Alicante airport.

I like the whole area, my apartment is in an urbanacion built by a construction company called peinsa and sold to us by the what appears to now be the quite notorious Parador - finished nicely and well space planned and not overcrowded in any major sense with gardens, pool and 10 mins walk to the beach and small fishing harbour and beach cafe. also the town of los belones about 20 mins walk or 3 min drive has plenty of shops for most things and services and some nice places to eat and drink with mostly spanish but also expat crowds.

At the time i didnt know much about spain and just went along with what my dad said was his dream about having a place in spain and concurrently what would be a good investment for me!! nonetheless its not been a money maker but out of it all i've found a place i love and having never been to spain before (that 1st time i went on the parador inspection visit was my 1st time and also when we signed on the dotted line) i think its where i do want to spend my future at some point.

last year we had a long term let for roughly 6 months and if you like i can send you some photos and details if you would like to have a look, we have a lady managing it for us who is also helpful who I can put you in touch with.

Regardless I wish you Good Luck with it all and im sure you'll enjoy it very much out there, i been living in UAE past year and as much as i like it, what i wouldn't give to be working in spain instead ! 

Actually does anyone know where i could find construction project management work there? !!


----------



## gus-lopez

"Actually does anyone know where i could find construction project management work there?" !! 

Does anyone know of any construction at the moment would be more like it, unfortunately.


----------



## kiran4568

yes unfortunately your sentiment is very true actually, 

I work in Abu Dhabi which still has much construction work (mainly civil / infrastructure) and live in Dubai which is going through a very hard time on all fronts!, but even still my company being middle eastern and me based in AD i still cant but help everything will go pop somehow and i end up on my a** somewhere - or even worse in a jail ! some very different things in this part of the world to do with banking that could get you in trouble - even bouncing cheques!!


I ramble on and digress! but still it would be nice to know if even any civil / public construction works in spain going on? perhaps even anything like social housebuilding perhaps for someoen in construction / project management etc, 

good night all


----------



## JazII

DROOBY said:


> Hi folks wife and i are over in october. Looking for a long term rental in cartagena area. Seems to be quite alot of good deals on the polaris world resorts for rental. Anyone got any thoughts on this area for new familys seems to be a good shot for new businesses.
> Cheers
> Andy


Hi Andy

Since your post is in the past I’m curious….where did you stay in the end and what did you think of the area? 



SunnySpain said:


> I am not intending to put you off your dream move, but we have friends that have been to Murcia, they tried it to see if they would like to live there permanently, but they left after a few months saying the place was awful


Hi Dave, I have to disagree with your comments on Murcia  

In fact I can highly recommend the Murcia province, yes there are certain areas that are not nice but the same applies to most of the provinces.

We have a place in San Pedro del Pinatar and actually it’s still very Spanish although there has been much change over the last 6 years and of course these days menus etc are available in English. You can however still see such delights as kids leg or squits being offered on menu boards, it makes us chuckle.

At Easter and during the summer San Pedro del Pinatar is vibrant and buzzing and is packed with many folks from Madrid who have second homes locally.

Aside from the 2 seas our lovely town has a beautiful nature reserve.

If you fancy something different Murcia the province has two vibrant cities in the form of Cartagena and Murcia plus a whole host of other towns and villages to visit. Yes there are golf course (not my cup of tea either) but that is not all Murcia is made up of.


----------



## JazII

SteveHall said:


> San Pedro is a great little town! I have a friend who lives just off the square by the taxi rank. Quite charming!
> 
> Polaris World is totally screwed 50% discounts (sic) are the norm and 100% mortgages are available. NOT my cup of tea BUT at these prices I can see some new activity.


Hi Steve, Yes it really is charming 

Thankfully Polaris world whilst in the Murcia province is not in San Pedro del Pinatar  I think you're spot on though, at bargain basement prices there's going to be some movement soon.


----------



## JazII

SteveHall said:


> No if PW were in San Pedro I would NOT be saying much positive!


And we'd be selling our house LOL  although to be fair it's horses for courses......my friend has a place on one of the PW resorts and thinks its the Bees knees.......


----------

